# I am NEW



## Sazzle (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello you lot,

I'm new. I signed up a few months ago but not really done any posting yet, which is a shame. So I thought I may try to get a little more involved and maybe even try to socialise too, would be good to see some TT's together! 

I got myself a 03 plate 180 TT, which obviously I totally adore. I don't get to drive her much but when I do i just love it! She had a bit of clutch trouble but thats all done now and she's running just fine so i'm happy!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sazzle (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you muchly... This is a very pretty forum.

You are from Wallsend? I'm going there soon! Thats exciting isn't it! Ha


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sazzle said:


> Thank you muchly... This is a very pretty forum.
> 
> You are from Wallsend? I'm going there soon! Thats exciting isn't it! Ha


Yes I am and why on earth would you want to come here ?


----------



## Sazzle (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to visit friends who I know via another car club  I can't wait! Big nights out planned and all I want to do is see Angel of the North and go shopping in Metro centre so far...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds fun ,well apart from the Metrocentre bit .


----------



## Sazzle (Mar 7, 2008)

lol! :roll:


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum... like the avatar


----------



## Sazzle (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you! Me too, had it ages now. I had it even before I had a turbo in my car just because i liked it so much... Ha.


----------

